# CATSKILLS: Devil's Path Questions



## Porkchop (Jan 9, 2016)

Hello all. New to the forum!

A friend and I are planning on doing the Devil's Path this year. We know this supposedly the hardest 2-day trail in the lower 48. Sometime in early summer or late spring. We are aiming for a 2 day 1 night. We are in our mid/late 20s and no strangers to hiking / outdoors. We have previously done the ADK Great Range Traverse overnight (all but Marcy on day 1), Presidential Traverse overnight (only the last 4 miles down Pierce were left on the second day), and various other outings/hikes in the Northeast. Also mtn bike at least 1-2 times a week. 

A few questions:

What kind of training would you all recommend to be prepared for this?

Which is more difficult, East section or West section? (we prefer to to do harder on day1)

Are water sources scarce or abundant on this trail?

We would like to spend the night Devil's Acre (ideally). Any recommended crashing spots?


----------

